# FUEL ADDITIVE MATHEMATICAL CALCULATIONS!



## Skyharbor (May 13, 2020)

First of all, please let me tell you experts who help us neophytes with a new/used tractor, how appreciative I am that you take the time to answer, sometimes basic questions to help us out. Learning the ins and outs of a diesel tractor is daunting, and I just wanted to thank you!

Okay, you are not getting off so easily though! I do have a question for you sages to ponder!

I am going to add the diesel anti gel additive to my 2014 New Holland Boomer 37. The instructions say it can treat 100 gallons by adding the entire bottle of 32 ounces. I am assuming they are thinking of a storage tank, but since my tank is only 10 gallons would I be correct to only use 3.2 ounces to treat a 10 gallon fuel tank? I think this is what I did last year and had no issues, but have no record of it. I did some simple math and figured that if 32 ounces was for 100 gallons, 10% of that would be 3.2 ounces, is this the correct ratio? Thanks again. George Santulli, Lovettsville, VA


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Your calculations are correct. A little overtreatment won't hurt but becomes wasteful after a point....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

